# Happy 6th Birthday To My Snowball!...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub:Happy 6th Birthday Snowball Pie!:wub::wub::wub:

I cannot believe that you are already celebrating your 6th birthday with us! From the day we first brought you home ... you have been a compete joy. Mommi and Poppi are forever grateful that you are part of our family ... you are such a precious angel. We not only love you ... but, are in love with you!

We are forever grateful to Shirley White Dangerfield ... Snowball's breeder ... for helping make it possible for Snowball to become such a cherished, loved, and adored member of our family. Thank you so much, Shirley. 

I don't know which of these pictures I posted here or on FB ... but, these are just a few of hundreds!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY *
* SNOWBALL!!!*
arty: arty:


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Happy Birthday Snowball


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL!!!!! May you get spoiled rotten today with lots of treats and presents!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*awwh, your precious little snowball. lovely pictures.

he is such a special little man. and today is his special day. I wish you sooo much health an happieness. all the very best and of course EXTRA TREATS AND SNUGGLES.










have a great birthday with your mom sweet little baby :wub:*


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday Snowball!!! I just love all the pictures Marie, my favorite is the one of that little angel sleeping.:wub:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh my! Is he 6 already?? He doesn't look a day over 2 :wub:

Happy 6th birthday adorable Snowball :chili: wishing you maaaany more to come. I love your pictures. Also , love the tie on you :wub:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy 6th Birthday, Snowball! :wub::chili::chili::rockon:arty::dothewave::cheer::happy:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sweetie!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I just love that picture montage! Snowball has clearly had a very good (cough** spoiled**cough) 6 years with his Mommi and Poppi! That is what it is all about though! 

*Happy Birthday sweet Snowball! *


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Happy, Happy Birthday, sweet little Snowball Pie! We love you very much around here, you know.

Marie, I know the blessing that Snowball has been to you and Felix, you're all so lucky to have each other.

xoxoxo


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

*Happy Birthday sweet Snowball! arty::wub2::tender:* Aunty Sylie lubs you!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL:cheer::cheer::cheer:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

artytime: Happy Birthday to you!!!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday, beautiful boy. We love you from the bottom of our hearts and paws.
Love, Kerry and Steve
Crisse, Darla and Fallon
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

From our house to yours (and that is a long, long way) is how much we wish you a 
Happy Birthday Mr. Snowball:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

boy oh boy Snowball you are one loved baby boy, you have the sweetest little face:wub: my goodness those eyes of your's melt my heart, you look like you can see right down to a soul.
I know your going to have a wonderful day, you are God's little angel sent especially to mommy and daddy. Awntie Paula loves you:heart::smootch:



:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY LITTLEMAN SNOWBALL:cheer:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Have a very happy birthday sweet Snowball!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Snowball!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowball had personal messages written for all of his special aunties ... but, our computer kept on freezing on SM. So, we will try again later. In the meantime, we want to thank all of you very much for the special birthday wishes for Snowball!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwww... Happy Birthday, Snowy baby! :wub::wub::wub:

You are just the sweetest little thing... :cloud9:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Summergirl73 said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY *
> * SNOWBALL!!!*
> arty: arty:


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Bridget for her birthday wishes to him! And, I want to thank you, too, Bridget! :wub::wub:



LexiMom said:


> Happy Birthday Snowball


Thank you so much, Linda. Snowball thanks you, too!:wub::wub:



Furbabies mom said:


> HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL!!!!! May you get spoiled rotten today with lots of treats and presents!!!!


Snowball and I thank you so much, Deborah! :wub::wub: Snowball said to tell his Auntie Deborah that he had a fun day. He went for his favorite walk. We visited the DogGoneNatural store, where we bought him some healthy organic treats, a little blue bone toy, and a new blue sweater! 



HEINI said:


> *awwh, your precious little snowball. lovely pictures.
> 
> he is such a special little man. and today is his special day. I wish you sooo much health an happieness. all the very best and of course EXTRA TREATS AND SNUGGLES.
> 
> ...


Snowball says he loves his Auntie Becky so much for wishing him a Happy Birthday! We wish you and Heini were here to help us celebrate!:wub::smootch: 



mary-anderson said:


> Happy Birthday Snowball!!! I just love all the pictures Marie, my favorite is the one of that little angel sleeping.:wub:



Snowball says ... "Thank you, Auntie Mary, for the birthday wishes!" :wub: Mary, it is so nice to see you on SM! I haven't seen you for a while ... but, then I can't be here every day, so I might be missing some of your posts. :tender:



Katkoota said:


> Oh my! Is he 6 already?? He doesn't look a day over 2 :wub:
> 
> Happy 6th birthday adorable Snowball :chili: wishing you maaaany more to come. I love your pictures. Also , love the tie on you :wub:


Snowball wants to thank his sweet, sweet Auntie Kat for her birthday greetings!:smootch::heart:

Yes, Kat, it is hard to believe that Snowball is already six years old! And, yep ... he doesn't look a day over two!:HistericalSmiley: In all seriousness, I can't begin to tell you how many strangers think he is a little puppy! 

As for the tie in the picture ... it is a little bandana type tie that his groomer, Betsy, put on Snowball after his last visit to see her! I think it is so unique. Whenever Snowball visits her, she puts a bandana on Snowball that goes with the season or holiday at that time! He has a whole collection!:chili:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

zooeysmom said:


> Happy 6th Birthday, Snowball! :wub::chili::chili::rockon:arty::dothewave::cheer::happy:


Thank you, Auntie Elisabeth, for the special birthday greetings!:wub::wub: 



maggieh said:


> Happy Birthday Sweetie!


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Maggie for the special birthday wishes!:wub::wub:




RudyRoo said:


> Oh I just love that picture montage! Snowball has clearly had a very good (cough** spoiled**cough) 6 years with his Mommi and Poppi! That is what it is all about though!
> 
> *Happy Birthday sweet Snowball! *


Thank you, Leigh! And, Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Leigh for wishing him a Happy Birthday!:wub::wub::



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Happy, Happy Birthday, sweet little Snowball Pie! We love you very much around here, you know.
> 
> Marie, I know the blessing that Snowball has been to you and Felix, you're all so lucky to have each other.
> 
> xoxoxo


Thank you, Linda. :smootch: Snowball asked me to thank his Auntie Linda for always being so sweet to him and his Mommy. We love you!:wub:



Sylie said:


> *Happy Birthday sweet Snowball! arty::wub2::tender:* Aunty Sylie lubs you!


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Sylie for wishing him a Happy Birthday. And, he says ... "Auntie Sylie ... I lubs u, 2! :wub::wub:



kathym said:


> :cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY SNOWBALL:cheer::cheer::cheer:


Snowball says ... "Thank you so much, Auntie Kathy! I love all those cheering girls! ":wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TLR said:


> artytime: Happy Birthday to you!!!!


Thank you so much, Tracy! Snowball thanks his Auntie Tracey, too!:wub:



KAG said:


> Happy Birthday, beautiful boy. We love you from the bottom of our hearts and paws.
> Love, Kerry and Steve
> Crisse, Darla and Fallon
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxox


Auntie Kerry, you know how much I love you, and Uncle Steve, and my cousins, Crisse, Darla and Fallon. :heart::smootch::wub: And, thank you, Auntie Kerry, for singing Happy Birthday to me on the phone yesterday! I wubs you so, so much! So does my Mommy!:wub::wub::wub:



edelweiss said:


> From our house to yours (and that is a long, long way) is how much we wish you a
> Happy Birthday Mr. Snowball:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you so much, Auntie Sandi. I wubs you so much!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> boy oh boy Snowball you are one loved baby boy, you have the sweetest little face:wub: my goodness those eyes of your's melt my heart, you look like you can see right down to a soul.
> I know your going to have a wonderful day, you are God's little angel sent especially to mommy and daddy. Awntie Paula loves you:heart::smootch:
> 
> 
> ...


Awww ... Darling Paula. Snowball loves his Auntie Paula, too! :wub::wub: You are so right about Snowball's eyes. They melt my heart every day. And, as Krisi, his vet has said more than once ... Snowball has the soul of an angel. I feel the same way. We love you so much, Paula. :heart::smootch::wub:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Have a very happy birthday sweet Snowball!


Snowball wants me to thank his Auntie Laura for the very sweet birthday wishes.:wub:



Madison's Mom said:


> Happy Birthday Snowball!!!!


Snowball says ... "Thank you, Auntie Glenda!" :wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy 6th Birthday, Snowball!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday dear precious Handsome Snowball :wub::smootch:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Happy birthday to the cutie!!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birfday to uuuuuuuu


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

View attachment 100752


and many many more.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mamapajamas said:


> Awwww... Happy Birthday, Snowy baby! :wub::wub::wub:
> 
> You are just the sweetest little thing... :cloud9:


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Theresa for wishing him a Happy Birthday!:wub:



donnad said:


> Happy 6th Birthday, Snowball!!!


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Donna for her birthday wishes!:wub:



allheart said:


> Happy Birthday dear precious Handsome Snowball :wub::smootch:


Snowball says ... "Thank you, Auntie Christine!":wub:



hoaloha said:


> Happy birthday to the cutie!!!!


Snowball thanks you, Auntie Marisa, for the brithday wishes!:wub:



spookiesmom said:


> Happy birfday to uuuuuuuu


Awww ... Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Barb for the birthday greeting!:wub:



MalteseJane said:


> View attachment 100752
> 
> 
> and many many more.


Thank you, Auntie Janine, for wishing me a Happy Birthday! :wub: It's me, Snowball. ((well, Mommy is typing for me)


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweet Snowball Pie!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY, SNOWBALL:cheer:
Sorry I'm late to the party. Life and VT getting in the way again, Marie. :HistericalSmiley: Hope you had a wonderful time celebrating with your two special guys, Snowball and Felix. :chili:


----------



## DiamondsDad (Jul 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday to a gorgeous Snowball!


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Sorry we're late. Happy Birthday sweet Snowball!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

chichi said:


> Happy Birthday sweet Snowball Pie!!:chili::chili:


Snowball says thank you to his Auntie Jill!:wub:



Snowbody said:


> :cheer:HAPPY 6TH BIRTHDAY, SNOWBALL:cheer:
> Sorry I'm late to the party. Life and VT getting in the way again, Marie. :HistericalSmiley: Hope you had a wonderful time celebrating with your two special guys, Snowball and Felix. :chili:


Snowball doesn't mind if his Auntie Sue is late to the party! He loves you! :wub::wub: 



DiamondsDad said:


> Happy Birthday to a gorgeous Snowball!


Thank you so much, Chris!:tender:



Critterkrazy said:


> Sorry we're late. Happy Birthday sweet Snowball!!!


Thank you bunches, Kim.:tender:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Happy Birthday Snowball !!!! You are so precious. Your Auntie Kandis likes the pic of you laying on back. And all the others too.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sammie said:


> Happy Birthday Snowball !!!! You are so precious. Your Auntie Kandis likes the pic of you laying on back. And all the others too.


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Kandis for the sweet birthday wishes and compliments.:wub::wub:

Kandis, I love the picture of Snowball sleeping, too. He was sleeping peacefully on a chair right next to me as I was posting on SM. I always put one of his blankies on the chair ... because I know he will eventually fall asleep if I am on the computer for more than ten minutes! He always wants to be right next to his Mommy. :wub::wub:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Happpy Birthday , you are gorgeous !!!! Godbless you today and everyday xoxoxoxo


love 
Anna xo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

aksm4 said:


> Happpy Birthday , you are gorgeous !!!! Godbless you today and everyday xoxoxoxo
> 
> 
> love
> Anna xo


Snowball wants to thank his Auntie Anna for the very nice birthday wishes!:wub::wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I always put one of his blankies on the chair ... because I know he will eventually fall asleep if I am on the computer for more than ten minutes! He always wants to be right next to his Mommy. :wub::wub:


awhhhh, snowball has such a good mommy. isn't he lucky :wub::wub:
love to read this.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Happy belated 6th Birthday, sweet Snowball Pie! :w00t:

Hope you enjoyed your special day with your family! 

I'm so sorry, how could I've missed your birthday? Lots of hugs and kisses to you and your dear mommy. :smootch:

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

HEINI said:


> awhhhh, snowball has such a good mommy. isn't he lucky :wub::wub:
> love to read this.


Thank you, Becky.:wub::smootch: You will never believe though how I wish Snowball could go on the adventures like sweet Heini does with you. I would give almost anything to find a safe place where I could let Snowball run free in the fresh air ... I mean without a leash. He would love that so much.

Hugs and kisses for you and Heini. And, for your Nana, too.:heart::smootch::wub: 



Alexa said:


> Happy belated 6th Birthday, sweet Snowball Pie! :w00t:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your special day with your family!
> 
> ...


Snowball wants to thank his beautiful Auntie Alexandra for the birthday wishes. :wub::wub: 

Hugs and kisses back to you and beautiful Ullana.:wub::smootch:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Snowball!! I'm so sorry I missed it, but it looks like you had a blast. I hope all your wishes come true and wish you many many more years to come!


----------

